# Eventide ShimmerVerb



## DovesGoWest (Aug 6, 2020)

Has anyone bought the new ShimmerVerb from Eventide yet? any thoughts?

I was actually looking at the Valhalla Shimmer as a lot of ambient stuff uses it, but after comparing it to the Eventide they seem to be identical to me however Eventide is on the intro offer of $39 and the Valhalla is $50


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah I bought it. Sounds great! I love Shimmer Verbs. I've only used it on a Piano part so far. I also have Valhalla Shimmer but haven't compared the two. Either way, $39 is a steal. I couldn't pass that up. $39 for an Eventide plugin? Great price.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Aug 6, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I bought it. Sounds great! I love Shimmer Verbs. I've only used it on a Piano part so far. I also have Valhalla Shimmer but haven't compared the two. Either way, $39 is a steal. I couldn't pass that up. $39 for an Eventide plugin? Great price.


Yeah i wasnt particularly looking but then saw the $39 and the wallet groaned


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 6, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Yeah i wasnt particularly looking but then saw the $39 and the wallet groaned



Exactly. It's one of those things. Suddenly, 3 months down the line you think, "I have a great plugin for this track" and then it comes in handy! I would never normally just buy plugins like that but I do have Eventides Black Hole and I love that so it was worth taking a punt.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 7, 2020)

Leaning, but those with Valhalla Shimmer could really help with brief comparisons !!


----------



## Damarus (Aug 7, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Leaning, but those with Valhalla Shimmer could really help with brief comparisons !!



Agreeed!


----------



## josephspirits (Aug 7, 2020)

Damarus said:


> Agreeed!



Agreed x3!

Need to compare tutorials to see which is more versatile I guess, because both sound so good.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Aug 7, 2020)

Well I looked at both and compared ui’s and they are identical in terms of buttons n functions


----------



## tf-drone (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,

couldn't resist, too. You cannot have too many reverbs.


----------



## redlester (Aug 8, 2020)

Bought it. I already have the Valhalla and intend to use both, possibly on the same track. Along with a Black Hole and Valhalla Supermassive! 😆😜


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2020)

Hugely _different_ reverb types, BUT must choose only one : Eventide ShimmerVerb @ $39. _*or *_R4 Upgrade from PhoenixVerb @ $29. Long term buy (not for current projects). _On pre cost-saving basis, R4 is great option._
Is this a 'flip-a-coin' choice, or something notable to factor in ?

*(edit)* _Oops ! Should have mentioned having Exponential R2. Likely this impacts R4 incremental benefit ??_


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Hugely _different_ reverb types, BUT must choose only one : Eventide ShimmerVerb @ $39. _*or *_R4 Upgrade from PhoenixVerb @ $29. Long term buy (not for current projects). _On pre cost-saving basis, R4 is great option._
> Is this a 'flip-a-coin' choice, or something notable to factor in ?
> 
> *(edit)* _Oops ! Should have mentioned having Exponential R2. Likely this impacts R4 incremental benefit ??_



I would say at this price point you should buy both. I mean, a pizza order and a few beers would probably cost more. Depends on how much of an alcoholic you are of course!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I would say at this price point you should buy both. I mean, a pizza order and a few beers would probably cost more. Depends on how much of an alcoholic you are of course!



So true ..... comparisons here, with Valhalla Shimmer, make Eventide Shimmer Intro a solid choice. If R4 adds enough beyond R2 (for my capabilities) then easy add. THX !


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 17, 2020)

PluginGuru did nice YouTube compare of Valhalla and Eventide Shimmer. Well done, yet both have their merits ! 



_John L also did Livestream Saturday with limited discussion of both ! Just early part of 2hr Livestream ....._


----------



## josephspirits (Aug 17, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> PluginGuru did nice YouTube compare of Valhalla and Eventide Shimmer. Well done, yet both have their merits !
> 
> 
> 
> _John L also did Livestream Saturday with limited discussion of both ! Just early part of 2hr Livestream ....._




Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GavinNellist (Jul 21, 2022)

Hey, is it possible to recreate the sound of Valhalla Shimmer with this ShimmerVerb?


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 21, 2022)

GavinNellist said:


> Hey, is it possible to recreate the sound of Valhalla Shimmer with this ShimmerVerb?


I found it to sound quite different in one important way, the Eventide one was very heavy on the 'ocatving' effect whereas VH was more subtle, and like a lush ethereal tail which I preferred... But i'm sure the world is full of people who really love the _octaving_ effect some shimmer reverbs create...

Both can be demoed, why not demo both at the same time and see which you prefer?


----------



## zzz00m (Jul 21, 2022)

Shimmerverb is a nice complement to Black Hole!


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 21, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Both can be demoed, why not demo both at the same time and see which you prefer?


yeah - but people investing a bit of work in their own research would kill much of the premise of vi


----------



## GavinNellist (Jul 22, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I found it to sound quite different in one important way, the Eventide one was very heavy on the 'ocatving' effect whereas VH was more subtle, and like a lush ethereal tail which I preferred... But i'm sure the world is full of people who really love the _octaving_ effect some shimmer reverbs create...
> 
> Both can be demoed, why not demo both at the same time and see which you prefer?


Yeah absolutely agree with you there. I’ve actually got them both being demoed on my DAW at the moment and I do prefer the sound of VH but I think subconsciously I was thinking that with all the additional dials and buttons it might be possible to create the same sound as VH on ShimmerVerb.

Thanks for the reply, appreciate your thoughts

Regards

Gavin


----------



## GavinNellist (Jul 22, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> yeah - but people investing a bit of work in their own research would kill much of the premise of vi


As I said in my reply I’ve got them both installed as demos however my issue is I don’t have enough knowledge or understanding to configure them hence I was posting here to find out if that’s possible.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 22, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I found it to sound quite different in one important way, the Eventide one was very heavy on the 'ocatving' effect


On the Eventide, the octaves can be any other interval, so there's no need to have any octaves at all. Or just have one of the 2 pitch dials turned to an octave, and the other one to something else or same pitch for a gentler octaving effect.

That gives quite a bit of control over how much octaving one gets.


----------



## GavinNellist (Jul 22, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> On the Eventide, the octaves can be any other interval, so there's no need to have any octaves at all. Or just have one of the 2 pitch dials turned to an octave, and the other one to something else or same pitch for a gentler octaving effect.
> 
> That gives quite a bit of control over how much octaving one gets.


Great thanks I’ll try that out


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 22, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> On the Eventide, the octaves can be any other interval, so there's no need to have any octaves at all. Or just have one of the 2 pitch dials turned to an octave, and the other one to something else or same pitch for a gentler octaving effect.
> 
> That gives quite a bit of control over how much octaving one gets.


True! Same with VH Shimmer... I'm just a lazy creature of habit and tend to forget to try things like adding a 5th up, 4th below etc.  I'd imagine for this kind of thing this is where Eventide's Shimmer excels....


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> True! Same with VH Shimmer... I'm just a lazy creature of habit and tend to forget to try things like adding a 5th up, 4th below etc.  I'd imagine for this kind of thing this is where Eventide's Shimmer excels....


Youse guys ( as usual ) bringing relevant factors to bear. 🐻 
Eventide @ JRRShop is $24.36 with 'group'. Usually extra-partial to VH, but ~ $25. more, and perhaps not as flexible ??? 
GAS is expanding and may need to grab VH Delay to relieve pressure. Shimmer can maybe shimmer for a bit longer. 
Oops ! _ but UVI Dual Delay X is $29. Intro ! Getting cramps. ⛽ 

Eventide + UVI saves ~$47. versus 'both' VH. Gets attention. 

OTH, someone posted re 'shimmer' effect in Guitar Rig 6 / Replika ???? Have that 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

